# Clearing Revolutin Confusion



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently several people have contacted me about sound systems from Aristo.

There have been 2 quite different things announced from Aristo.

The Philharmonic sound, and the Revolution with sound.

Funny thing, the Philharmonic has been fairly well advertised, but not demonstrated (unless I am mistaken)

The Revo receiver with sound built in has not been advertised, but it has been demonstrated:




The Philharmonic sound is the ability to wireless transmit sounds from a transmitter, to the Revo receiver, and and additional module. The idea is you can transmit sounds to your loco or trailing car, kind of like how MTH does it.

The Revolution receiver is the unit in the video above, a sound card integrated with the Revolution receiver.

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

It will be interesting to see which one moves forward or if they combine them into one product line. I don't think everyone realizes they have been pursuing two pretty radically different products.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I must be getting senile. 

I was sunder the impression that when first announced it was to be a "Symphony" of sounds which was then changed to "Philharmonic". 
It was to be one system as part of? the Revolution and broadcast able from the on board Revolution to sound output receivers within a train. 
Say for example to have a caboose announcement at the caboose. Or the "All aboard" from along the train. Or mooing cows from a cattle car. 

Silly me. It seems I got it wrong.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they were not allowed to use Symphony, so now that product is Philharmonic, that is the wireless broadcasting of sounds to the Revo receiver AND another separate board that plugs into the Revo receiver. 

The use might be expensive if you wanted the sounds in a caboose, since you need to buy two components. 

Here's a link to the post from Aristo:

*http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...t=symphony* 


Also appears that it will require new hardware, old units cannot be upgraded... re-reading seems that you can also turn a Revo receiver into a transmitter.

I really think that the product is not yet "fully baked".


Interesting idea, not sure that it will be more popular than a real sound card integrated with the Revo receiver.

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I am not so completely senile after all.

Mr Polk wrote (in part):

|Soâ€¦.itâ€™s our plan to demo such a wireless speaker system at the ECLSTS in March and provide 15 watt speakers to transmit sounds to the speakers in trailing cars located anywhere on your consist. Since these speakers are self-enclosed they can be put into a car such as a Stock Car with openings allowing the sound to be easily heard.

Weâ€™re going to run wires from your soundboard into an accessory board of the Revolution receiver that will then wirelessly transmit the sounds to the speaker(s). You can have speakers near your running control area or wherever people congregate to watch your trains in addition to the on-board sounds.[/b]

I interpret that as using an *existing *sound system in a loco and brodcasting specific sounds to speakers located along a train and trackside via the Revolution in the loco.

Then he says:

Aristo-Craft will also have itâ€™s own generic sounds available for those that just want typical sounds for effect, but we will not have specific loco sounds. We canâ€™t go around the country recording locos, so will not compete in the true sound market.[/b]


I interpret that as meanng the add on to the REVOLUTION pcb will not have specific loco sounds. Rather it will be train sounds in general. I guess a generic chuff/whistle/bell and diesel rumble/horn/bell.
Pehaps that is the add on REVOLUTION sound upgrade that is being promised?
Did AristoCraft actually say somewhere the REVOLUTION add on sound is going to be like any other loco sound system?
I don't think they did, but I am always willing to be corrected.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "soundboard" can be any audio output. 

Now, you are getting confused







... please don't try to interpret the post on Aristo too strictly, it's a jumble.


Two different products and 2 different ideas. 

1. the wireless Philharmonic sound system, that transmits sounds to a wireless sound receiver, with a 15 watt amplifier.


2. The video shows the other product, a combination board with motor control and sound, like a QSI. 


What may be confusing is that product #1 uses a "normal" Revo to transmit sound to a different kind of receiver (the one with the 15 watt amp)

( I just rewrote this on the advice of Tony, I hope this version is more clear and helpful) 


Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. 
What you had written was clear.

Then you went and confused the issue by quoting Mr Polk whose posting was really, how shall I say it, a whole lot of waffle.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

"provide 15 watt speakers to transmit sounds to the speakers in trailing cars located anywhere on your consist" 

Latest and greatest smoke and mirrors. I wonder if the Super Socket designer is "helping" with this...err.....speaker that transmits sounds to other speakers. 
I KNOW! He's incorporating a SUSI Train Bus through the new Kupplers! 

Easy, really, to understand. Once you empty your mind of all intelligent thought, it becomes perfectly clear.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The 15 watts might sound like overkill, but remember you need to double the power to increase the SPL (sound pressure level in db) by 2 db! 2 decibels is about the minimum increase in sound level that most people can discern. 

So, 15 watts and a 4" woofer makes a lot of sense. Of course 15 watts is 15 watts. so a 15 volt battery would have a 1 amp drain at 15 watts... so a large battery will be needed, or (heavens) track power. 

I don't think this is going to be a big seller because of the costs involved, batteries, speaker, receiver, and the add on hardware at the transmitting end. 

(from a technical standpoint, the Zigbee standard (IEEE standard 802.15.4 ) is normally quoted with a top data rate of 250 kbit/second, so properly configured, sending CD quality sound should not swamp the channel.) 

But, I think if Aristo can make the product I heard, and is shown in the video, for $50 more than the standard Revolution receiver, they will do great. I hope they focus on that product. 

Regards, Greg


----------

